
Unity – colored pencil drawing camera effect - flockaroo
https://assetstore.unity.com/packages/vfx/shaders/fullscreen-camera-effects/colored-pencils-122848
======
eboyjr
Is there a live video preview?

~~~
flockaroo
here we go... (codec eats a bit of quality though)
[https://vimeo.com/282594549](https://vimeo.com/282594549)

